# Lidl low GI Rolls



## RobK (Jun 8, 2017)

Saw these today, Says they are new and makes a change from the low GI Cobs you can normally buy in Lidl, No idea of the contents but might be handy for those who require low GI foods.


----------



## Robin (Jun 8, 2017)

Must look out for those, I think the low GI cob is lovely. I find the triangular protein rolls a bit dense!


----------



## RobK (Jun 8, 2017)

Robin said:


> Must look out for those, I think the low GI cob is lovely. I find the triangular protein rolls a bit dense!



Had a whole Low GI Roll and they are really nice with cheese and ham 6.5 before and an hour later 7.5.


----------

